# eclipse running configurations sichern ???



## ruutaiokwu (22. Jul 2010)

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch eine ahnung, wie man in eclipse die "running configurations" sichert? diese scheinen sich nicht im projektorder zu befinden. wenn man ein projekt entfernt, und es dann wieder importiert, sind die dazugehörigen configurations weg. (absolut schwachsinniger schrott, würde ich meinen, sonst nix!)

gibt es eine möglichkeit, diese zu exportieren, z.b. als xml?


grüsse,
jan


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2010)

Im Bereich 'Common' sind 2 Radio Buttons. Per Default wird die Config als 'local File' gespeichert. Stell es auf 'Shared File' und gib an wo (zB in einem Projekt) die Launch Config gespeichert werden soll. Dann kannst du sie zB ins SCM committen.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (22. Jul 2010)

ich danke dir!

gruss, jan


----------

